# Henefer Echo! I've got a ?



## Tl23life21 (Sep 29, 2015)

If this thread needs moved please do not sure the rule!
Anyways my parents just bought a house on east henefer road they got a acre and half lot and behind them there is nothing but rolling hills no other houses my question is does anybody no this area and if it is public or private I have a photo I'll upload I have a arrow pointing to the house to give you a clue anyways any info would be sweet on the land behind him if I can snowmobile it next winter if it's public private etc! Thanks for any info


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That is private land. The Henefer Echo WMA boundary is back there a ways but access is down the road and you wouldnt be able to snowmobile anyway because of the WMA.


----------



## Tl23life21 (Sep 29, 2015)

3arabians said:


> That is private land. The Henefer Echo WMA boundary is back there a ways but access is down the road and you wouldnt be able to snowmobile anyway because of the WMA.


Oh ok he better to get to no who owns it haha thanks


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

This might help: http://mapserv.utah.gov/parcels/


----------

